

Hacker/Writer needed - laurenthedark
http://ploked.com
I'm the new editor in chief for the social media guide Ploked [@Ploked on Twitter]. We're revamping the site for a December relaunch, and I'd like to get someone to contribute a short post once a week on hacking tricks, technical developments, and open source initiatives in Web 2.0. We're trying to make the site cater to an edgier and tech savvy social media crowd. If you are interested, please email me at lauren@ploked.com.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
The linked page appears to have nothing to do with the "title" given here.
Looks and feels like link/blog spam. Totally misleading, and not appreciated.

Flagged.

